# Strange A/C Noises



## Sinead (Aug 14, 2008)

A friend was over at my house and he told me that when an A/C unit kicks on and off really hard/loud that something might be wrong? Would you guys agree?

Also, about twice every hour the A/C makes a noise that sounds like someone is  welding or sawing metal from about 100 yards away. Does anybody know what maybe could be causing this noise? Never heard an A/C unit make that type of noise.


----------



## jams001 (Nov 13, 2008)

this is really great topic you have shared to us


----------



## ben5280 (Jan 17, 2009)

Maybe it's just a loud compressor.  Does the unit work well?


----------



## Rickairmedic (Apr 13, 2009)

Sinead I hate to say it but it sounds like you may be buying an AC unit soon if you dont mind find the make model and serial number off the unit and I should be able to tell you how old it is . This info is usually on a tag on the outside unit .


 Rick


----------

